# the neglected foot



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

There was a long standing thread now closed that celebrated the beautiful, sensual, erotic, sensitive foot. 

Now we are in the midst of glorious summer (at least in north america) when sexy sandals and alluring pedicures are on display, yet no threads celebrating this unappreciated part of the anatomy or asking questions about shoe dangling as an effective flirting strategy (yes) or if wearing flipflops to a wedding is acceptable (yes if it's a beach wedding) or if tickling her soles is a good way to spice up the foreplay (yes! but beware her reflexes may result in a kick to the head!).

We have so many threads on the forum about the forlorn and the forgotten and the forbidden that we need some small space that celebrates the fun things in life.

If you've read this far, there's a good chance you share in appreciation of this lowly appendage that connects us to the world. I'm not talking hard core fetish though those at that end of the spectrum are welcome in the discussion.

Women, do you feel your SO ignores your feet and in so doing is missing an opportunity for scoring points in everything from showing he cares by massaging tired peds to driving you wild in the bedroom?

Or are you freaked out and disgusted by the man who shows too much interest in your toes and arches?

Or are you just, meh, feet are for walking. 

Men, are you weary of your woman constantly plopping her feet in your lap for attention or do you pine for your wife or gf to show a bit more toe cleavage in sexy shoes and wish she'd at least use some pumice stone on those rough heels when she wears sandals to go out?

So, opinions please - the foot (for me the feminine foot), best kept in socks and boots or gloriously admired in all their magnificent bareness, ten toes and all?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Maneo said:


> Women, do you feel your SO ignores your feet and in so doing is missing an opportunity for scoring points in everything from showing he cares by massaging tired peds to driving you wild in the bedroom?
> 
> Or are you freaked out and disgusted by the man who shows too much interest in your toes and arches?
> 
> Or are you just, meh, feet are for walking.


I'm so ticklish that if anyone spent a lot of time on my toes I'm liable to accidentally kick them! 

I don't get much out of attention paid to my toes and arches, sorry. I'm not disgusted by it or freaked out either. It would take a lot to freak me out. I let my freak flag fly in the bedroom. :grin2:


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

and so should we all let the freak flag fly high in the bedroom!

my wife has similarly ticklish feet. my experience has been that the highly ticklish are also very sensual. it is a fine line to tread between a touch that tickles and one that stimulates in other ways. I love trying to find that line. Sometimes my fingers veer to the ticklish side and sometimes they veer to the sensual side. At any given moment neither she nor I are sure which path will be taken for the line seems to move depending on the mood of the moment.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife has small, very sexy feet and she keeps them looking especially nice during the summer months (smooth, tanned, and toenails painted various bright colors).

She enjoys having me massage her feet as a form of foreplay. Every now and then, she will give me a foot job, which I really enjoy, especially when she is nude and faces away from me on all fours while stroking me with her feet.

I also found some foot porn on DVD that we will occasionally watch together.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

My feet are small, cute and well pedicured. I wear sexy heels often. 

My H ignores them.

He's a boob and butt kinda guy.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

My honesty comes out here. 

I have been hard on my feet my whole life. That's because I do (rather did) a lot of walking before owning a car. In the summer, I walk barefoot on beach parking lots, the hot asphalt heating the soles of my feet. I walk on rocks, gravel, prickly pine needles. I love feeling grass, sand, everything under my feet. 

They're covered in calluses that no pedicure has been able to tame. In fact I avoid pedicures because they steal my precious calluses! If they had hair on the toes I'd happily call myself a Baggins. 

I paint my own toenails, I have had many blisters over the years from shoes that rub my feet because I walk so rapidly. I can't wear very delicate heeled sandals because my feet aren't dainty shaped. I actually avoid all heels unless for formal purposes because they hinder my walking pace. I lived in a UK city for years where women would walk to work in stiletto heels. Ouch! Not me, American wears sneakers or flip flops on the walk to work and changes there, no matter how smartly dressed she must be. 

I'm also a 9.5, so kinda large for a woman. I love my feet, although I don't think they'd be the stuff of kink to many that love a more dainty look.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I was a fairly serious student of classical ballet for many years. That means I've got ugly feet. All serious dancers do. The type of wear and tear our feet take just isn't conducive to pretty, dainty, feet.

That said, I love toenail polish. And, hey, it's been 15+ years now since I routinely had any of my toenails fall off! (That's a dancer thing too. Sexy, no? ) So, I keep my still-somewhat-gnarly feet smooth, and paint my toenails at least once a week in a new color. I do it for me, but my SO seems delighted/amused to see what color they are this week every time I see him. He'll massage my feet and legs from time to time, but it doesn't seem to be a sexual thing for either of us. Sensual and comforting and delightful, yes, but not directly sexual.


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

I love everything about my wife - including her feet (as you can probably tell from my profile picture). They aren't large: 6.5-7 depending on the shoe - and she loves wearing polish on her toenails.

In the Summer, she goes barefoot and lets me pick a color out when it is time. It is such a small, but loving thing to offer to me.

I give her foot rubs all the time and (like Maneo) have been known to stray from rub to tickle as needed. 😉


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Gob Bluth said:


> In the Summer, she goes barefoot and lets me pick a color out when it is time. It is such a small, but loving thing to offer to me.


we live in Hawaii so it is always barefoot weather and my wife always asks what color I'd prefer for her regular pedi and I always tell her to surprise me which she does. 

It is a small but loving gesture. The little things count.

I return the gesture by giving her a long foot massage on her newly pedicured feet. I use some pink peppermint scented foot cream which she finds soothing and blissful.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm not much into feet but this one in particular intrigues me!

A sidewalk in ancient rome with a carved footprint. This served a very important function, for your foot had to be at least this size or bigger in order to gain entrance to the brothel. The foot also pointed in the correct direction so that soldiers would know which way to go upon entering the city walls.










Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Maneo said:


> we live in Hawaii so it is always barefoot weather and my wife always asks what color I'd prefer for her regular pedi and I always tell her to surprise me which she does.
> 
> It is a small but loving gesture. The little things count.
> 
> I return the gesture by giving her a long foot massage on her newly pedicured feet. I use some pink peppermint scented foot cream which she finds soothing and blissful.


That sounds heavenly!!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am a man who loves his wife's feet but, unfortunately, she could take it or leave it. Actually, it is clear to me that she thinks my affection and attraction for her feet is weird. She will let me give her a foot massage, but clearly she is just accommadating me, for which I am grateful, and irritated, at the same time. What's there not to like about a foot massage, and why would a wife not get pleasure out of pleasing her husband? I believe both husband and wife ought to bend over backwards to meet each other's needs/desires, if at all possible. Alas, I have been married nearly 30 years and she is a good woman, not likely to change/improve at this point....

Ladies, how would you react if your husband/SO wanted to take some photos of your feet? Too weird? My wife clearly thought that was out of the question.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

cent130130 said:


> I am a man who loves his wife's feet but, unfortunately, she could take it or leave it. Actually, it is clear to me that she thinks my affection and attraction for her feet is weird. *She will let me give her a foot massage, but clearly she is just accommadating me, for which I am grateful, and irritated, at the same time. What's there not to like about a foot massage, and why would a wife not get pleasure out of pleasing her husband?* I believe both husband and wife ought to bend over backwards to meet each other's needs/desires, if at all possible. Alas, I have been married nearly 30 years and she is a good woman, not likely to change/improve at this point....
> 
> Ladies, how would you react if your husband/SO wanted to take some photos of your feet? Too weird? My wife clearly thought that was out of the question.


Your wife knows that foot massage is about your sexual proclivities, not about doing something nice for her. At a guess, she probably reacts to it - at least on an emotional level - much as someone who's received a gift that's clearly for the giver rather than the receiver. Kind of like the wife who receives a "couple's" deep sea fishing expedition from her husband (who loves that sort of thing) on her birthday, when she hates to fish and is notorious for getting seasick. She might go, but it's not really a gift for her, is it? It's really about him and what he wants. 

I would say that what you want is for your wife to be as enthused about something that doesn't turn her on as you are about something that does turn you on. That may not be entirely realistic. And insisting that she "should" enjoy something because you do certainly isn't a great way to foster an intimate and healthy relationship. Right now, she seems okay with sometimes participating in your kink by letting you rub her feet even if it doesn't do much for her. If you want her to fake orgasmic enthusiasm about it, you'll need to tell her that. She may or may not be willing to accommodate you, and you may or may not be satisfied knowing she's faking it. But it's not really rational to expect someone who doesn't share your fetish to be as excited about it as you are.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

I just started a tread about the fact that I just found out my husband has a major foot fetish after being together 28 years. I’m trying to embrace it. It doesn’t weird me out I just learning what turns him on and I didn’t know this. I can now just lie in bed with bare feet and have them a little arched or be on my stomach with the feet crossed in the air and that’s all it will take. Who knew? Now since he knows I know he has been licking my feet and biting them during sex and its very hot. So far so good. Just wish he would get of the sites. Wishfully thinking.
Also I would love for my husband to take pictures of my feet. It's better than what he looks at online!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

cent130130 said:


> Ladies, how would you react if your husband/SO wanted to take some photos of your feet? Too weird? My wife clearly thought that was out of the question.


I'm not into foot fetish activities so my husband asking to take photos of my feet, out of the blue, would seem very, very weird to me. 

However, if I had been aware of this foot fetish before marriage, and still chose to marry him, I'd probably put it under the 'Husband's Quirks' category, shrug, and call it a day.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Lila said:


> I'm not into foot fetish activities so my husband asking to take photos of my feet, out of the blue, would seem very, very weird to me.
> 
> However, if I had been aware of this foot fetish before marriage, and still chose to marry him, I'd probably put it under the 'Husband's Quirks' category, shrug, and call it a day.


I don't have the photo problem. My wife takes pics of her feet and sends them to me.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I suspect, Rowan, that you are right on, thank you for the insight. I realize that giving her a foot massage is somewhat self-serving, since I happen to enjoy it, however, receiving a foot massage isn't such an onerous experience. I believe that in a healthy marriage, each spouse may do some things simply for the enjoyment of their spouse, not because they getting any specific pleasure. I believe there is a difference between simply agreeing to an activity (picture a sigh), and getting pleasure from giving pleasure and seeing your spouse experience pleasure, or happiness, simply from your actions. The latter is my hope and expectation, and the former is more in line with what I believe is my situation. Thanks again!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

cent130130 said:


> I suspect, Rowan, that you are right on, thank you for the insight. I realize that giving her a foot massage is somewhat self-serving, since I happen to enjoy it, however, *receiving a foot massage isn't such an onerous experience*. I believe that in a healthy marriage, each spouse may do some things simply for the enjoyment of their spouse, not because they getting any specific pleasure. I believe there is a difference between simply agreeing to an activity (picture a sigh), and getting pleasure from giving pleasure and seeing your spouse experience pleasure, or happiness, simply from your actions. The latter is my hope and expectation, and the former is more in line with what I believe is my situation. Thanks again!


Again, that's your interpretation and your wife is not you and might not feel the same. I've known several people - men and women - who couldn't stand, or just didn't really enjoy, having anyone mess with their feet. I have one girlfriend who, since earliest childhood, will vomit reflexively if anyone bends her toes back. A foot massage for someone who doesn't enjoy it, or who is completely squicked out by it, really can be a not-pleasurable experience. If you haven't, try asking if she's _averse_ to them - if they're pleasurable or if they make her feel icky. If it's icky, then you probably aren't going to ever get more than sighing allowance. 

In other words, talk to your wife about what you want. Let her know not what she's doing wrong, but what you'd rather see happen. Was she ever enthusiastic about catering to your foot fetish? If so, what's changed? If not, why were you okay with it before but now it's a problem? See if there's some compromise that might work for both of you. If she's not willing (or able) to be enthusiastic, is this a deal breaker for you?


----------

